# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Will a misdemeanor stop me from purchasing a firearm?

## crushingstep7

When I was 16 I got charged with Endangering the Welfare of a Minor and Menacing.. both misdemeanors.  My record is sealed because I used my Youth Offender, but I've heard when doing background checks for guns they look at everything.

I don't remember what I pleaded to, but they gave me some sort of deal, and all I know is that I have a misdemeanor sealed.  But my question is - will that stop me from buying a Ruger 10/22?

I mean, Menacing or Endangering doesn't look good (and it sucks because both charges were BULL, but I was too young/scared to fight back in court).

What are my odds here?  
Thanks, 

Justin

----------


## Cowlesy

Have no idea --- I wouldn't think so.  All you can do is go buy one and find out during the insta-check.

----------


## LibertyEagle

I think it has to be a felony.  That used to be the case, anyway.

----------


## ghengis86

i think it's convictions for crimes that have sentences of over 1 year.  each state has their own limits as well.

ETA:  What state are you in?  Use google to find your state's code on firearms and it will list what prohibits firearm ownership.

----------


## Danke

Look into the regs in your state.  Here in MN, you need to get a permit to buy a handgun from a Federal Firearms Dealer.

Does not cost anything.  So at least in MN, you are not out any money if they deny you one.

Nothing preventing one from privates sale here.

----------


## crushingstep7

I'm in NY State, unfortunately... 
so what are these codes called?  I'll take a look...

----------


## crushingstep7

From the Gotham Gazette (funny, New York is completely corrupt... lol )

"The bill requires the Administrator of the Courts to establish procedures to ensure that convictions for misdemeanor crimes of domestic violence are reported to the NICS index."

This is a bill that our blind Governor passed.  So now my question is - does Menacing or EWAC fall under domestic violence?

----------


## brandon

> When I was 16 I got charged with Endangering the Welfare of a Minor and Menacing.. both misdemeanors.  My record is sealed because I used my Youth Offender, but I've heard when doing background checks for guns they look at everything.
> 
> I don't remember what I pleaded to, but they gave me some sort of deal, and all I know is that I have a misdemeanor sealed.  But my question is - will that stop me from buying a Ruger 10/22?
> 
> I mean, Menacing or Endangering doesn't look good (and it sucks because both charges were BULL, but I was too young/scared to fight back in court).
> 
> What are my odds here?  
> Thanks, 
> 
> Justin


In most cases misdeamenors won't prevent you from buying guns. It depends on the state. You should be fine.

If it does stop you, there is a process you can go through  to expunge your juvenile record. After the expungement you will be able to buy a gun. You may want to look into getting your record expunged anyway so it doesn't interfere with any future job possibilities.

I actually just hired a lawyer last week to assist me with expunging my juvenile record. If you have any questions about this process I'll be glad to help.


And how can you get charged with "endangering a minor" when you are a minor? lol

----------


## crushingstep7

Well, it's a long story... but just for fun lol

Me and 3 other kids were smokin pot and drinking and such, nothing big.. but this one kid we didn't know too well thought he was DYING because he got so ripped

So he demanded he go to the hospital, I went and took a nap before the cops came...
then this kid's mom is on cocaine (as are our Police officers in Greece) and she wanted revenge so she pushed the cops really hard to charge me with anything they could.

I should have NEVER, EVER, pleaded guilty to that.  
But it was sealed, so no biggy it seems like

PS 
Stay away from NY.  Unless we secede from the cess-pool called New York City... I suggest all Americans stay away.

----------


## Objectivist

> When I was 16 I got charged with Endangering the Welfare of a Minor and Menacing.. both misdemeanors.  My record is sealed because I used my Youth Offender, but I've heard when doing background checks for guns they look at everything.
> 
> I don't remember what I pleaded to, but they gave me some sort of deal, and all I know is that I have a misdemeanor sealed.  But my question is - will that stop me from buying a Ruger 10/22?
> 
> I mean, Menacing or Endangering doesn't look good (and it sucks because both charges were BULL, but I was too young/scared to fight back in court).
> 
> What are my odds here?  
> Thanks, 
> 
> Justin


Did you personally request your juvenile record sealed? In most states you have to have that done per request and legal means. YOu can also go to court and have it removed completely if a judge makes it so, may cost you an attorney.

On firearms ownership I think that the question on the forms is "Have you ever been convicted of a felony."
http://ag.ca.gov/firearms/dlrfaqs.php

----------


## Danke

> In most cases misdeamenors won't prevent you from buying guns. It depends on the state. You should be fine.
> 
> If it does stop you, there is a process you can go through  to expunge your juvenile record. After the expungement you will be able to buy a gun. You may want to look into getting your record expunged anyway so it doesn't interfere with any future job possibilities.
> 
> I actually just hired a lawyer last week to assist me with expunging my juvenile record. If you have any questions about this process I'll be glad to help.


If you every have a run-in with the law and some questions, Brandon is your man!

----------


## crushingstep7

Well, in NY if you use your Y.O. (youth offender), it's pretty much like a get out of jail free card...

to a point.  So that seals it, and I also completed a 6 month probationary thing (ACL?) where it would be sealed with good behavior for those 6 months.  So I know it's sealed.  

Just wondering if it looks really bad, or if no one will see it at all...

----------


## sluggo

Long gun, it shouldn't.

Pistol, more than likely yes.

All depends on your state laws.

----------


## sluggo

I should change that to "pistol, maybe."

Some states have laws where the Sheriff grants pistol permits and is given the legal wiggle room to disqualify applicants for arbitrary reasons. In short, it all comes down to what the Sheriff perceives your "character" to be.

----------


## phill4paul

In N.C. a DUI (misdemeanor) will prohibit a concealed carry permit for 3 yrs. On the federal level who is to tell. One could be convicted of a most ordinary offense but if phychiatric evaluations are required I don't know.
  When did we get to the point that we had to read reams and volumes of law to be able to carry out a most basically inherent right.

----------


## crushingstep7

> When did we get to the point that we had to read reams and volumes of law to be able to carry out a most basically inherent right.



THANK YOU.
This has gone too far..

----------


## fisharmor

I got caught smoking pot on school grounds at 15, and I buy guns whenever I have the money.
The NICS form asks whether you are a felon, addicted to or a habitual user of drugs, or been charged with a violent crime, if I remember correctly... curiously, they apparently don't want us viewing the form online anywhere, so I can't quote....

My answers?  No, No, and No.  Three forms and counting, nothing has happened yet.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I got caught smoking pot on school grounds at 15, and I buy guns whenever I have the money.
> The NICS form asks whether you are a felon, addicted to or a habitual user of drugs, or been charged with a violent crime, if I remember correctly... *curiously, they apparently don't want us viewing the form online anywhere, so I can't quote....*
> My answers?  No, No, and No.  Three forms and counting, nothing has happened yet.


ATF form 4473

http://www.atf.gov/applications/e4473/download.htm

----------


## crushingstep7

Does filing these Unconstitutional papers have anything to do with State laws?  Because in New York you don't need permission (a permit, w/e) to own a shotgun or rifle.  I'm guessing this is the Federal Gov't at work, trying to keep us "safe"?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Does filing these Unconstitutional papers have anything to do with State laws?  Because in New York you don't need permission (a permit, w/e) to own a shotgun or rifle.  I'm guessing this is the Federal Gov't at work, trying to keep us "safe"?


The fed requirement is filling out form 4473 and a NICS check if you are buying from a federally licensed dealer.

This is for any non - class II or III firearm, which is, for the most part, any "standard" type of rifle, handgun or shotgun.

Some states may waive the NICS check if you have a valid CCW. This depends on the extent of the database info and background check conducted for the CCW.

Anything beyond that is a state regulation.

In a "free state" such as NH, you go to the gunshop, pick out what you want, take care of the aforementioned paperwork, pay and go home.

----------


## crushingstep7

Wow.  I gotta say, that's a lot of bull for buying a Ruger 10/22.
They sure got somethin ta fear, don't they??

Thanks a lot for the info guys.
Sounds like I'm on my way to an Appleseed shoot!  
Gonna become a Rifleman=]

----------


## Pericles

The answer to the OP's question is only in cases of "domestic violence".

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,499526,00.html

----------

